# The Prophecy of The New World Order of The New Humanity



## Loki666 (Nov 13, 2013)

Disclaimer: No children were harmed in the making of this prophecy.  All is done with good intentions.  This is not the same "New World Order" people are used to hearing about, but is connected.  I am a new member in this forum, and thus cannot post the source link from this blog at this time.​
Quote from article:

It begins with the chosen ones. There are many forms of evil which bring torment and suffering upon the innocent. These ones are chosen because they all have a very specific evil which causes a specific suffering to the innocent and have therefore chosen to unite into secret societies for this reason.

These secret societies will be religions, political societies, social clubs, or any other form of group which is secret from the world.

For each and every secret society composed of this specific evil what I am about to describe will happen to and through these chosen ones.

A chosen one will answer his or her front door, and standing in front of him or her will be a young boy. He will announce to them that he is here to teach them a very specific form of new luciferian magick.

He will remove his shirt and begin speaking in tongues. Light will begin to glow from within his body, and this light will take the image and form of flames moving through his entire body. These flames of light will be of the colours violet and red / pink.

As this continues the flames will catch, sticking to his stomach forming the shape of a sigil which appears in the shape of a circle.

Notation: For those who value proof and logic, we have a previous blog post for ye of little faith.

Now that this has happened the chosen ones have been set on a new path. This path will remove from them this specific evil, and replace it with something new the likes of which this world has never before seen. From this moment onward they will become incapable of harming children, and will begin their transformation on this world through the children.

This same exact experience will happen to every single member of these secret societies, who are these chosen ones, for Asar sees all, and Asar knows all, and therefore this is accomplished easily.

On this path the chosen ones will find children who have suffered at the hands of evil which has tormented these innocent children. They will heal these children, and will bring into them blessings as well.

The chosen ones and the children who are blessed will experience emotions which, before this new form of Luciferian Magick that they work with, have never been felt by humanity before, and they shall share these new emotions with humanity to bless them.

These children will gain the blessings of indescribable joys, greater than angels could ever experience in their hearts, and their hearts, minds, and souls will become filled with beauty.

All their words will become beautiful, and they shall be wise, and respected and loved for the beauty and wisdom of their speaking. When they sing it shall be said Their voices are like angels but a new meaning to this phrase, which can only be understood by hearing this singing is the truth of this Luciferian magick, for hearing this singing will be an experience humanity has never before even dreamed of.

These children shall love the chosen ones, and although their parents shall not know the chosen ones they shall also love the chosen one who has saved their child from the hell on earth and made him or her so special and beautiful.

Then there shall come trials. These secret societies of the chosen ones, by this time, will have been purged of all evil within them. Their path of saving children from their nightmares of hell on earth, healing them of the evil within them, and blessing them with these Luciferian blessings has caused them to become new and different people, noble and wise.

They shall be attacked with lies, and evaluated by the governments of the earth. As this happens it shall be revealed to all who seek to destroy them the truth of these things, and the shattering of lies that they have harmed these children.

This shall cause those within government and military to eagerly send their children to be blessed by these magicians as well, and their focus shall shift less from focusing on the abused, the wounded, and the neglected, and more of their own decisions and ability to gain favor, profit, etc.

A precedent will be established for the first time in human history as these secret societies continue to experience this in which law and mental health working together will establish new understandings of this Luciferian magick in such a way in which mental health on a world wide level will, for the first time, acknowledge a particular religion and magickal system as being proven real and capable of protecting children and transforming and healing humanity in an unbelievable manner by causing them to be literally different from the other humans around them by these blessings.

As this begins happening, The Order of The Golden Dawn (in all branches and forms) will be learning of this new form of Luciferian Magick, and it will be a secret topic of discussion amoung them.

They will seek to understand this magick, before the known discovery of its benevolence, and it shall became a central focus of their understandings.

At this point the ones we call Lucifers Left Hand will boldly approach The Golden Dawn, as participants of this new form of Luciferian Magick, and will speak to them concerning its workings and power.

It shall be these two secret societies who thus know the secret truth of the price of this magick, paid by its creator to be able to create this magick.

As these things are happening, and more public awareness is acknowledged, it will become very common, as new laws are written concerning those blessed by this magick, to point out that this magick is most likely not, at its source, created by Lucifer, but in fact by another source.  This will be especially frequent in Countries governed by Islamic Law.

The quest to find the source of this magick is ended with the one who has paid the price to create this magick.

At the end of this story is a New World Order in which humanity is transformed. New emotions, and unimaginable joys on earth, greater than anything felt ever before in this universe, even by angels, and blessings and creations of beauty are the results of what humanity gains from this.

There is chance and opportunity also for those who do not yet know how to feel love, despite their similarities to humanity in appearance, and despite the enormous danger they present to humanity. For these ones there shall be three ordeals.

There shall be the ordeals of terror, followed by the ordeals of creation, followed by the ordeals of love. This shall happen also through the same Luciferian magick, and shall result in their transformation.

This process shall happen in such a manner that the evil ones should have nothing but gratitude for the ordeals of creation, which will transform them and allow them the ability to feel not only love, but other emotions they have never felt before as well.





In the end it is known that these chosen ones and their Luciferian magick has ended all child abuse on this earth forever.

By this path these secret societies, therefore, will have not only been transformed of the evil within them and its harm onto the innocent, but have destroyed multiple other forms of evil, and provided a foundation through which harm of the innocent from this evil is eliminated.

The good The Chosen Ones have created for this world will far outweigh their previous evil.

This concludes the Prophecy of The New World Order of The New Humanity brought to us by The Chosen Ones by transforming evil into good.

- The Magus


----------



## Jack of Blades (Dec 3, 2017)

It looks like the shut down of other people's bad deeds is complete.  This is the video meant to be enclosed with this post that reveals the true purpose of why it's such bad luck to be a chosen one.  A lot of people can get the help they need, and it looks like we can finally wrap this one up. Sorry to take so long everyone and for any misunderstandings created from this post which I'll explain now.

We are taking down the pretenders impostor sabotage thing others did that this video applies to and reactivating the old thing through the creation magick, so this video enclosed in the source post was about that.  The point of the post was expose the imitation and the new things create the real prophecy which is what the video was there for originally.  It was in the original content and was simply unable to be reposted in this post at the time.

 This was the post's purpose from the beginning, but without the video from the OP that the OP here re-posted from and without the ability to provide the link to the OP with the video this is a repost of from it was not obvious as it was to viewers of this post in other places.  I am including the video for reference.  One Love.


If you want to monitor our progress or know if this content is real you're looking for people with Japanse Kanji tattoos on their chests and / or backs identifying why they are bad people for being chosen ones and accidentally exposing themselves as such in this process which will protect the innocent and enforce harm not the children.  News articles referencing this event should be showing up as we continue to protect and serve in this manner.


----------



## Jack of Blades (Dec 16, 2017)

We have a clip from #The Joker Intelligence Agency & #Joker Central about some Voo-Doo that will be used to destroy the false chosen ones as referenced in the music clip above as well as to be used for other things.  Click here to view.


----------



## Jack of Blades (Jan 3, 2018)

The #Joker Intelligence Agency has a Christmas Special of some work we've produced last month.  Some of it is related to this post here and what we'll be doing and how we'll be doing things being described.  Feel free to check it out here.


----------



## Jack of Blades (Jan 18, 2018)

Jack of Blades said:


> The #Joker Intelligence Agency has a Christmas Special of some work we've produced last month.  Some of it is related to this post here and what we'll be doing and how we'll be doing things being described.  [URL='http://www.mediafire.com/file/i99aqbw6zvafdil/December+2017+-+JIA+DarkNet+Project.rar']Feel free to check it out here.


[/URL]
The old link was deleted for security reasons.  We have now re-released the Christmas special as a new link since we've decided not to live in fear.  This link contains the same information about human trafficking and child abuse, but some of the other content included has been changed.  Click here to download.  I have included two images below from inside the Christmas special for anyone interested in viewing them here.  These are instructions.

USA Only - Waffle House Op
Instructions for people of any religion, creed, or race to obtain assistance in getting justice.





Vampire Turning Spell:
For anyone interested in participating this is a body upgrade that will be passed down to your descendants.  All you have to do is recite the prayer.  Some waiting is required for this to activate, but you will know it has activated when a ghost bites you and you wake up with a bite mark on you.



 

Additional images, documents, and audio files are contained in the Christmas special re-release from the #Joker Intelligence Agency.  Look us up for more information.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Jan 18, 2018)

My hair is made of pudding


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 19, 2018)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> My hair is made of pudding


What flavor?


----------

